# eye irritation ... now swelling.



## ionmoon (Aug 9, 2013)

My mouse, Mousey, is 1.5 years old. She recently developed some eye irritation and bulging. I took her to the vet and he prescribed eye drops and liquid antibiotic.

He said it looked like it was caused by trauma to the eye, either external (which I feel is unlikely- though maybe it could be from a seed shell or something) or internal (like a tumor).

One week later (two days ago), she developed swelling on her right side- it seems like the entire length of her body. It may have spread to both sides, but the right is definitely worse. Also, she is reluctant to be held and her belly is warm to the touch.

I have an appointment for her tomorrow at the vet, but any ideas what the cause could be? Or what I can do to make sure she is comfortable, help her heal?

Thanks!!


----------



## ionmoon (Aug 9, 2013)

Also note: she is eating, drinking, and urine/feces normal. Her only behavioral symptom is that she has not been nesting- she will play a bit, but when resting, sits on top of her box instead of going inside- won't shred paper, etc. This began with or before her first symptoms- four- 6 weeks ago.

So, she had her vet appt and he said that it could be from a virus, though unlikely as she has no other signs of viral infection and is not around other mice; or a tumor. He was also concerned (as was I!) that after he handled her and placed her back in her box, her heart began beating very heavily- not necessarily faster than you'd expect (this lasted several minutes), but hard and her breathing was labored for a minute. He said the swelling appears to be edema rather than a tumor or swollen lymph nodes. He said he has never seen a mouse with this type of swelling.

He also noted that while the irritation in the eye appeared better, the eye tissues surrounding it look atrophied. He switched the oral antibiotic to a different one just in case it may be a reaction to that (which he feels is unlikely) and reduced the eye drops to once/day.

If anyone has experience with similar symptoms- I would be very appreciative to hear about your experience!! Thanks!!

Ionmoon & Mousey


----------



## ionmoon (Aug 9, 2013)

Just for future info if anyone has same or simalr experience... Mousey passed away Sunday evening.


----------

